# New sig request



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey all. I've had my current sig and avatar ages, and fancy something new. And with the UFC 120 card this weekend, i'm going to it and feeling an english sig. So, please could someone make me a sig and avatar with...

Pics: Could i have it with Bisping in the middle, Hardy and Pearson either side a bit smaller, and Daley and Winner either side of them even smaller - a pyramid sort of shape. And for the bckground could i have the england flag. The pics are below....










Title: Mattandbenny

Sub-Text: none

Colors: Mattandbenny in bold red

Size: 500 x 200

Avatar?: Yes



A sig would be greatly appreciated! Cheers all


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

anyone, please?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing you can actually use or even like, but i gave it a try. I have never done anything with PS and i was bored.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers m8 i really like that. Dont suppose you could swap daley and winner, and make daley a little higher up so his and winners heads are level. And could you do me a littlesquare avatartoo, with just the flag and bisping? Really like it though m8, cheers.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a long way to go, but someday i hope i'll be able to make some sick sigs.


----------

